# 92 5-speed sentra, pops out of 5th gear into neutral



## nmz787 (Aug 31, 2005)

when cruising on the highway the last few days my 5th gear popped out about 3 or 4 times per trip. what could it be? new clutch, i think it needs a clutch throw/release bearing, since it jerks a good bit if you don't amply slip the clutch. maybe i could check the gear oil level, or the linkage...?

thanks, in advance.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Welcome to 5th gear pop-out. VERY common problem on the 91-94's.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Courtesy Nissan has a kit to fix it..... http://www.courtesyparts.com/b13/oe_5th-gear.html


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Yep--if your lucky and don't want to tear it down you might be able to find someone local to you who has one they are selling cheap in good shape. I was privlaged enough to only have to drive 2 hours to get one for a heck of a deal from a fellow forum memeber. I've replaced 3 transmissions on 3 classic sentras. 1 GA and 2 SR20's.


----------



## nmz787 (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah i don't think i will be spending 200 bux on this car. as it is it needs new spring and new sheet metal, no ac, bad door seals, 298k on the odometer... maybe i can get rid of it for a few hundred bux to someone. hmm, well until then i will just keep my hand on the shifter.


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

298K? Thats awesome man! I hope that my 5th gear lasts that long.

Someone here once mentioned using a bungee cord to retain the shifter while on the freeway. Don't know if it works - Don't see why it wouldn't though.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

79kz400 said:


> 298K? Thats awesome man! I hope that my 5th gear lasts that long.
> 
> Someone here once mentioned using a bungee cord to retain the shifter while on the freeway. Don't know if it works - Don't see why it wouldn't though.


Your tellin me man, I freakin pray to the Nissan gods that my car will last that long


----------



## nmz787 (Aug 31, 2005)

bungee cord = not bad idea.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

lol it was me when my 5th was going. I would only use fifth while cruising on the highway, helped the syncro last another month before it still kicked out regardless


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

You can drive the car indefinitely utilizing just the first four gears. I did it for over a year when saving funds to fix the tranny.


----------



## Shambo (Feb 11, 2006)

Would it cause any damage if you were not to fix the problem?


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Shambo said:


> Would it cause any damage if you were not to fix the problem?


The only damage you will have is that you won't have a 5th gear, and it will damage your wallet if you wish to repair it. :thumbup: 

But to seriously answer your question, you'll just be stuck with 4 gears.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

nmz787 said:


> when cruising on the highway the last few days my 5th gear popped out about 3 or 4 times per trip. what could it be? new clutch, i think it needs a clutch throw/release bearing, since it jerks a good bit if you don't amply slip the clutch. maybe i could check the gear oil level, or the linkage...?
> 
> thanks, in advance.


You shouldn't have been using 5th gear below 60 mph all those times. Right Oliver? lol


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

By the way, how much does it cost to fix with a shop labor?


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> You shouldn't have been using 5th gear below 60 mph all those times. Right Oliver? lol


Well, I wouldn't to prevent wear. :thumbup: I have 151000 miles on my car, and I have no sign of 5th gear popout =) It runs as strong as it did in its early years. :cheers:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Is there a reason why the 5th gear is the problem for these cars? Cuz in my old ford (auto), the transmission problem only happened with the first gear. Why do the gear teeth in the 5th tend to slip instead of the other gears?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

It could also be bad motor mounts...


----------



## novascotia nx (Feb 18, 2003)

my 5th gear went at about the same amount of kms 290 000sumthin. in my ga16 nx. but syntoms happened alittle befor.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

novascotia nx said:


> my 5th gear went at about the same amount of kms 290 000sumthin. in my ga16 nx. but syntoms happened alittle befor.


What kind of symptoms?


----------



## novascotia nx (Feb 18, 2003)

It'd just not go into gear properly right away. Got worse to the point where it goes. It'll hasitate going into gear, or it'll be like a miss shift but it shouldnt be.


----------



## naha_music (May 17, 2004)

with my b13, about a year ago, it started popping out in 5th. a few months later, it started popping out in 4th as well. i drove it like that for a few weeks, now my tranny grinds real bad when in 1st-3rd. will a b14 ga16 tranny fit on a b13 motor?


----------

